# Solari & Udine Flip Clocks By Gino Valle



## Ginalynnking (Sep 11, 2013)

My grandfather was a patient lawyer ,I recently came across 7 clocks by gino valle 4 of them the cp1 model he did the us patient for I'm not sure about the other 3 which are the cifra 5 models . All of them are in good condition 4 of them have the original boxs .my question is what to do with the clocks ?


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi

Please drop me a PM

Cheers


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi

Have left you my email address in your 'profile feed' as I was unable to PM you.

Cheers


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi

Does anybody here know the OP member and is able to contact them for me, I am unable to PM them due to their 'newbie' status?

Thanks


----------

